# Krone Vario Pack VP1800 baler problems in Australia



## Pinnacleangus (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi I bought a used Krone Vario Pack VP 1800 this year. I have found a few problems with it.

The bale sensor seems to say one side has may hay than the otherside, although looking at bale it is even or even too much on the other side. Is there a sensor adjustment for this.

The other question i have is should i be reducing the pressure when going from silage to hay. I left it the same and the hay bales still seem sloppy and soft. ( especially in pasture hay (ryegrass and clover), not so bad in cereal hay)

I am starting to think that perhaps the baler needs to be on a lower pressure to make a tighter hay bale. Or am i wrong and there might be another problem.

Could it be a problem with my windrows?

Final question, thoughts on a Lely Welger baler vs a John Deere silage special. Alot of contractors here in Australia run the Lely Welger balers. However John Deere have some good deals on the 469 silage special. Is this a good machine?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I can't help you on the first part, but I will chime in on the Deere 469 silage....very nice machine, don't think you would be dissappointed with it at all...


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

There are potentiometers on the left and right side that measure density for each side. You can set using the monitor. I will be in the office today and can email instructions.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

.....you should be increasing pressure when going to dry hay.


----------



## Pinnacleangus (Aug 20, 2013)

Can anyone suggest pressure in bar for silage and for hay? 120 bar?

Thanks


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

120 bar for high moisture crops... dry hay probably in the 160 bar range. The pressure is limited by how much pressure the tractor hydraulic system will produce. Most newer tractors will get in the 190 bar range.

When setting the pressure, I screw the valve in all the way in to the highest setting. Then raise the tailgate to charge the system. Then lower the tailgate and put the remote in float. Then turn the valve down s l o w l y to the desired setting. If you try to go UP then it is a guessing game as to how much you have turned the knob and you have to charge the system to know how much you raised the pressure.

Do you have the hoses connected correctly? Red and blue on the same valve with blue returning with zere pressure (float). Yellow should be on another valve. It operates the pickup.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

If the bales aren't tight enough you can go up on the pressure. Only thing to watch is if you happen to be doing a 1.8 meter haylage bale don't overfill.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

When you eject a bale, make sure to raise the tailgate completely to charge the density system. Just watch your guage, you may have to hold remote lever in raise position for a couple of seconds to build pressure depending on tractor.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Krone.1, did the Fortima replace this baler?


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes it did. The Fortima has some sexier styling along with the camless pickup, a newer style monitor and a 4 twine tie system along with some other changes.... other than the twine tie seems to be a really good baler.

I also like the Vario Pack balers.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I would check potentiometers for dirt before I assumed anything needed recalibrated.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Mr. Pinnacleangus. The file was too large to email so it is posted here:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4j5c3_ZGo5eRDN1RS1KUFZycEU/edit?usp=sharing

This is a more detailed set of instructions for your baler. The programming mode begins on page 62. This is where you go to adjust the driving light potentiometers. The monitor cord is long enough that you can take to monitor to the baler when you adjust the pots. You will use the monitor screen display to see the changes. To adjust the pots, just loosen the two flat head screws and rotate the pots until you get the correct reading. It doesn't take much movement to change as they are very sensitive adjustments, If you loosen the screws too much, when you tighten the screws, then the setting will change. Before you begin changing, move the pot lever and see if you get a number sweep on the display, If not, that usually indicates a bad pot or wiring issue. The pots and connectors are sealed well. They are usually good....

Good Luck!


----------



## Pinnacleangus (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks very much for all your help guys. With the Krone to me the hydraulic system is independant to the tractor. Is it ok to run it at the full pressure. I think it maxes out at 150 bar. Will this stress any parts too much or am i safe to wind it right up to get the tightest bales.

Does anyone have pressures they bale various crops at. Is silage less than hay? In the manual i thought it was silage high pressure, hay low pressure and straw medium pressure. I have to say the manual i have is hopeless and i have been flying blind a bit with it.

Thanks very much Krone1 for the manual.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

The valve that you are setting on the front of the baler is an adjustable pressure regulator valve. The valve has a maximum pressure setting from the factory at around 180 bar. But, output pressure is limited by how much pressure is going into the valve. If the input pressure is 150 bar, then the output will not be any higher than 150 bar. Do you know what pressure your tractor is producing?

In dry crops you will probably need to run at the 150 bar setting to get a tight bale. Dry hay needs to be squeezed tighter (higher pressure) to get a tight bale. Wet hay is denser and doesn't require as high of a pressure setting to get a tight bale. In high moisture crops, I would start out 120 bar and after a bale or two, check the bale density and adjust accordingly. In NA, most customers only make a 1.25 Meter (4 ft.) diameter bale when doing haylage. In dry hay or straw they will make a full size bale.

The Vario Pack is a nice baler but there is a learning curve to it . Do you have a dealer close by that can help get you up and going?


----------



## Pinnacleangus (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks again Krone 1

Hay season is all but over here. I will try cranking the preassure right up next year on the dry stuff I only had it on 120 bar this year. I was worried too much pressure might cause troubles. When I lift the tail gate it goes to around 150 bar. Next time I am on dry hay I will keep adjusting it up. I just didnt want to break the thing in my first season. Its paid for itself now so I am a bit more confident to have a play with it next year.


----------



## Pinnacleangus (Aug 20, 2013)

Back ready to Bale again

My pressure guage is showing 50 bar even when I have moved lever to park position. I wonder if My guage is stuffed and I have been bailing at 50 bar less than i thought.

Can someone answer if the pressure guage should return to zero when the hydraulic lever is moved to park.

Thanks?


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

Pinnacleangus said:


> Back ready to Bale again
> 
> My pressure guage is showing 50 bar even when I have moved lever to park position. I wonder if My guage is stuffed and I have been bailing at 50 bar less than i thought.
> 
> ...


Try raising and lowering your gate a couple times to build pressure. I have that same baler, and while it has performed very well when we have needed it, there is definitely a learning curve. For us it is a backup machine only seeing use when the square baler is down so we tend to forget how to run it after long periods of idle time.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Put your remote in float. Tractor in float and baler in park and guage should read zero.


----------



## Pinnacleangus (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks guys

I think my guage is broken. I've ordered a new one. I won't hurt the baler if I bale at max pressure will i? I Assume there is a pressure relief valve built in somewhere?


----------



## George berg (Sep 15, 2021)

Hey mate just wondering how to change from sting setting to netting setting on monitor of krone vario 1800

we have push net rap symbol to 2.5 net rap , then it asks for “do U want to proceed or quit“ and not sure how to click on proceed,


----------

